# OTA HD Reciever



## jritze (Sep 11, 2006)

Right now we have cable, very crappy at that. It is not digital or anything. We have an HD capable TV but no HD tuner. We were thinking of getting an antenna with an HD box but weren't sure where or what kind of box to get. Just want the local stations in HD, any suggestions? We thought about getting dish network but we aren't home enough to pay for it. Was also wondering if an old Direct TV or Dish HD receiver would work?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

"Old" DirecTV and Dish receivers that handle HD are mostly in service to the growing pool of HD subscribers to those services. But if you check eBay, you can get receivers for the defunct Voom service pretty cheap.

I had seen other standalone ATSC tuners, but I can't seem to Google one just now. Perhaps someone else can chime in with good examples now available for sale.


----------



## Mister B (Feb 19, 2007)

Winegard ( a very respectable antenna manufacturer ) is making available a HD set top box on Camping World's web page as well as in their local stores. In reviewing the information provided, one certainly could use it in a home as opposed to a camper.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

What is this thread doing here? OTA question has got nothing to do with FTA. It belongs here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59

Also check here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=179095

I own a total of 4 OTA ATSC/HD receivers:

One of them comes as part of DISH Network ViP 622, which also has a DVR.

One of them comes as part of Sony DHG HDD 500 DVR, which also tunes digital cable channels with a CableCard.

One of them comes as part of LG LST 3510A, which also has an HD up-converting DVD player and a QAM tuner which can receive unscrambled digital cable channels.

And last but not the least, the last one is a standalone HDTV ATSC receiver: DigitalStream ProBand HD3150 Plus. It does OTA ATSC reception (including OTA HD) and nothing else. No QAM tuner, no builtin DVD player, no satellite receiver, no DVR, no CableCard slot with digital cable receiver, none of other gimmicks.

I do not have the bandwidth to do lengthy review comparing all of them. All I can say is that every single one of them has their quirks. Some might consider them pluses or minuses. I consider them personalities and have figured out all of them by now. Just like how among multiple offspring each with their own personality, you would love every single one of them, I love every single one of these 4 receivers. Barring any unexpected technical problems, I have no intention of parting with a single one of them.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Good idea. So moved.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have an Accurian OTA only HD receiver I picked up on clearance at Radio Shack a year or two ago. You can probably find them on eBay. Very nice unit, with Dolby digital audio and HDMI, component, S-Video and composite outputs. 
Circuit City has a tuner by Samsung (model DTB-H260f) http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sams...64855/catOid/-15607/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do for $179.95. Best Buy also lists it, but it is out of stock.


----------

